# Ski Swap/Tent Sales, 2009/2010 Edition



## tcharron (Sep 13, 2009)

It's that time of year again!  Cheap deals on last years ubah gear!  Or, as others would describe it, the only possible way to keep 3 growing kids on the snow.  The intent of this thread is to track ski swaps and tent sales which may be of interested.  Please note, by 'tent sale' we're not talking about a '10% off' sale.  On the other hand, significant sales may be considered.

If you know of any additional swaps/sales, or have any clarifications on any listed below, feel free to respond and I will keep this post up to date.

I've moved the swaps which have passed by the to bottom of the list, so it's easier to see which swaps are coming up.


October
30th - 31st
Bethel Outing Club Annual Sell and Buy
Bethel, ME
http://www.bethelouting.org/?page_id=22


November
2nd
Pats Peak Octoberfest Ski Swap
http://www.patspeak.com/event.php?id=7&day=11/02/2008

6th - 8th
Ski Sundown Annual Ski Patrol Swap
http://www.skisundown.com/events/index.php?action=detail&id=183

Times Union Ski And Snowboard Expo
Albany, NY
http://www.edlewi.com/index.php?n=SnowExpo.Events

7th
Seacoast Ski Club Ski Swap
Portsmouth, NH
http://www.seacoastskiclub.net/Default.aspx?pageId=412986

Franconia Ski Club Swap
Franconia, NH
http://www.franconiaskiclub.com/

7th - 8th
Wick's Ski Shop Consignment Sale
Exton, PA
80% Cash or 100% Store Credit
http://www.wicksskishop.com/Winter/Sales_&_Events.html or PM PhilPug

Cochran's Ski Swap
Camel's Hump Middle School
Richmond, VT
Consignment drop-off is typically Friday night 6-8:30 p.m.
http://www.cochranskiclub.org/Cochrans Ski CLub/Welcome.html


Eastern Slope Ski Club Swap
North Conway, NH
http://www.mtwashingtonvalley.org/newhampshire/services/eastern-slope-ski-club.cfm

8th
Berkshire East Ski Sale/Swap
Berkshire East Ski Area
Charlemont, MA
http://www.berkshireeast.com/blogs/bd/2009/09/21/Nov-8-.DSH.-Ski-.AMP.-Snowboard-Swap.SLH.Sale/


Brunswick Parks and Recreation Dept 42 Annual Ski Swap
Brunswick, ME
http://www.brunswickme.org/parkrec/special events.htm

11th - 15th
Potters Brothers Annual Swap and Sell
Poughkeepsie, NY
http://potterbrothers.com/events.php

14th - 15th
Waitsfield Ski and Skate Sale
Waitsfield Elementary School
Waitsfield, VT

15th

Auburn Ski Association Ski Swap
Auburn, ME
http://www.auburnskiassociation.com/

20th - 22nd
Okemo Mountain Anual Ski Swap
http://www.okemo.com/okemowinter/ourmountain/events/calendar.asp?month=11&year=2009

21st

Mt Sunapee Annual Ski Swap
Newbury, NH
http://www.mountsunapee.com/mtsunapeewinter/onthemountain/events/eventdetails/skiswap.asp

27th - 29th

Nashua Exchange Club Ski Swap
Nashua, NH
http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441


Danbury Ski Club Ski Swap at Ski Haus
New Milford, Ct.

27th - 30th
Route 31 Board and Ski Sale
3731 Glades Pike, Somerset, PA
http://route31boardandski.com/

28th
DownEast Ski Club Ski Swap
Portland, ME
http://www.downeastskiclub.com/ski_sale.html


December
4th - 5th
Sparta Ski Swap
Sparta, NJ
http://www.skiernet.com/ski_nj.html
http://sparta.snow.ws/swap.html

5th - 7th

Danbury Ski Club Ski Swap at Ski Haus
New Milford, Ct.



Swaps which have already happened.



September
25th - 27th

Nestors Used Equipment Sale
Nestor's Sporting Goods
Whitehall, PA
http://www.nestors.com/public/events.asp?EventID=84 100% Store Credit

26th
South Burlington High School Swap
Burlington, VT 9 a.m. to 4 p.m.

26th - 27th
Crotched Mountain Ski and Ride Sale and Open House
Bennington, NH
Located at the Crotched Mt Lodge.
*HUGE* Zimmermans sale


October
1st - 4th
Potters Brothers Annual Swap and Sell
Kingston, NY
http://potterbrothers.com/events.php

2nd - 4th

Colchester High School Ski Swap
Colchester, VT
http://www.csdvt.org/chs/districtinfo_pages/districtinfo.html

3rd - 4th
Wick's Ski Shop Consignment Sale
Exton, PA
80% Cash or 100% Store Credit
http://www.wicksskishop.com/Winter/Sales_&_Events.html or PM PhilPug
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=132745459247&ref=ts

4th

Ocean Cycles, Bicycle / Ski / Snowboard Swap 
Sunday from 7 to 4 . Bring your gear to sell , no selling fees. Bicycles , snowboards , hockey skates . Located at
153 Lafayette RD
Hampton Falls NH 03844
603 926 5757 
http://nh.craigslist.org/spo/1403426364.html

8th - 12th
Wachusett Columbus Day Sale & Swap
Princeton, Massachusetts
http://www.wachusett.com/EventsActi...ett+ski+swap&gclid=CPS20tLz7pwCFRPyDAodkRtEkQ

9th - 11th
Killington Ski Club Ski Swap
http://www.killington.com/summer/events/calendar

Smuggler's Notch Ski & Snowboard Club Sale.
Held at Champlain Valley Exposition, Essex Junction, Vt.


Discover Suburban Sports this Columbus Day Weekend Sale
Suburban Sports
Berlin, CT
http://www.suburbansport.com/wildstallions.html

10th - 11th
Waterville Valley Ski Swap
http://www.wvbbts.org/Newsletter Annual Report August 2009 Final.pdf See Page 8

Smugglers' Notch Ski & Snowboard Club Sale.
Held at Champlain Valley Exposition . Oct. 9 drop-off for consignment.
Essex Junction, Vt


Hunter Mt
Hunter, NY
Oktoberfest II & Mini Cooper Rally Our second FREE Oktoberfest kicks off alongside our Ski Swap Sale
http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=columbus_swap&filter=


Sugarloaf's annual swap
Will be held during Sugarloaf's Fall Festival weekend at the CVA grounds. VERY well-attended event.
Carrabassett Valley Academy, ME

10th - 12th
Jiminy Peak Ski Swap

Heinko's Ski and Cycle Swap
PEQUANNOCK, NJ
http://www.heinosskiandcycle.com/swap

23rd - 24th
McIntire Ski Swap
Manchester, NH
http://www.mcintyreskiarea.com/

16th - 18tth
Potters Brothers Annual Swap and Sell
Middletown, NY
http://potterbrothers.com/events.php

23rd - 25th
Potters Brothers Annual Swap and Sell
Fishkill, NY
http://potterbrothers.com/events.php

24th - 25th
Mount Southington Annual Ski Swap
Mount Southington, CT
http://www.mountsouthington.com/events.php

24th - 26th
Campgaw Mountain 1st Annual Ski Swap
Mahwah, NJ
http://www.skicampgaw.com/swap.html

24th

Building 19 Yearly Ski Sale
Burlington, MA
www.building19.com

25th

Assabet Valley Regional Technical HS Annual Ski Swap
215 Fitchburg St
Marlborough MA
10am - 3pm
Strands from Worcester and White's from Princeton will be selling gear.
Drop off anything to sell between 8:30 and 9:30am.




  I'm looking for information on the following ski sales/swaps from previous years.
Looking for more information on these swaps known from the past:

  Please note, earlier, there was a swap listed for Mad River Valley.
** THIS WAS NOT OUR MRV **
Not Our Mad River Annual Ski Swap
http://www.skimadriver.com/node/1924


Ascutney Mt, VT


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 13, 2009)

Potter Brothers: Store Locations
Swap & Sell Dates / Locations:
October 1-4 (Kingston)
October 16-18 (Middletown)
October 23-25 (Fishkill)
November 11-15 (Poughkeepsie)

Jiminy Peak:
Oct 10-12


----------



## tcharron (Sep 13, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Potter Brothers: Store Locations
> Swap & Sell Dates / Locations:
> October 1-4 (Kingston)
> October 16-18 (Middletown)
> ...



Thanks, added.


----------



## OppositeGeorge (Sep 14, 2009)

November 27-29, December 5-6 -- Danbury Ski Club Ski Swap at Ski Haus, New Milford, Ct.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 14, 2009)

The local ski shops in the Mt. Snow Valley area will set up tents for Oktoberfest 10/10/2009 - 10/11/2009. They don't have ski swaps, but it's usually pretty deep discounts on last year's gear. They do the same thing for labor day as well.


----------



## hammer (Sep 14, 2009)

Nashua Exchange Club swap, Thanksgiving weekend:

http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to compile this together.  I know it can be time consuming.

I've been wondering the last few days if I should do the demo days thread again this year.  I'm not sure how much use people get out of it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 14, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for taking the time to compile this together.  I know it can be time consuming.
> 
> I've been wondering the last few days if I should do the demo days thread again this year.  I'm not sure how much use people get out of it.


There are three threads I set to email notify when a new post is added

The "skiing on the cheap" thread
The "ski sale/swap" thread
and the "Demo Days" thread.

I wasn't able to make any of the official AZ days last season, but did stumble upon a Nordica demo at Blue.


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 14, 2009)

Heinos; all this week. (PEQUANNOCK, NJ )

http://www.heinosskiandcycle.com/

Edit: my bad, they are having the sale this week. The Swap is OCTOBER 10 - 12, 2009


----------



## tcharron (Sep 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> There are three threads I set to email notify when a new post is added
> 
> The "skiing on the cheap" thread
> The "ski sale/swap" thread
> ...



Does it send email notifications when I *change* the post?  Just wondering if I should post when I update the list, if it wasn't from just bringing in information from one of the other posts.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 15, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for taking the time to compile this together.  I know it can be time consuming.
> 
> I've been wondering the last few days if I should do the demo days thread again this year.  I'm not sure how much use people get out of it.



Can't speak for everyone, but I used it to go up to Sunday River on the right day.  :-D


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 15, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Does it send email notifications when I *change* the post?  Just wondering if I should post when I update the list, if it wasn't from just bringing in information from one of the other posts.


I don't think so.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 15, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I don't think so.



Cool, I'll just do a folloup post with an update when I add things from other lists.  Keeping it coordinated with the admins over at http://www.theskidiva.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7813 *no jokes aloowed*


----------



## tcharron (Sep 15, 2009)

hammer said:


> Nashua Exchange Club swap, Thanksgiving weekend:
> 
> http://www.nashuaexchangeclub.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=35099&module_id=22441



Hammer, that page has been up there for like 3 years and has never changed.  Usually I'd get confirmation from Zimmerman's, but I haven't seen any info that it's going to happen this year.  Suppose I can just put it up, but one of these years, have to wonder if their not going to have it and just, not tell anyone.  :-D


----------



## madskier6 (Sep 16, 2009)

Great job, tcharron, in compiling all these.  I do, however, have a correction.  

The sale you posted for Mad River is not a swap/sale held at Mad River Glen in Fayston, VT.  Rather, it is a swap/sale for Mad River Mountain in Zanesfield, OH.  You may want to delete that entry since I think not many people on AZ would be intererested in that sale. :wink:  I never realized there was another Mad River ski area.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 16, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> Great job, tcharron, in compiling all these.  I do, however, have a correction.
> 
> The sale you posted for Mad River is not a swap/sale held at Mad River Glen in Fayston, VT.  Rather, it is a swap/sale for Mad River Mountain in Zanesfield, OH.  You may want to delete that entry since I think not many people on AZ would be intererested in that sale. :wink:  I never realized there was another Mad River ski area.



Noice Catch!

When I did a search for it, I saw Mad river, put it up there, and never even *considered* that it wasn't OUR MRV!  Fixing it now.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 20, 2009)

Updated.

Added Hunter Mt, Smugglers notch, updated some other data on smaller swaps.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 20, 2009)

Added Sugarloaf Ski Swap


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's a new one:

Nestors Used Equipment Sale :http://www.nestors.com/public/events.asp?EventID=84

*Date:* 9/25/2009 to 9/27/2009
*From:* 5:00pm
*To:* 5:00pm
*Location:* Nestor's Sporting Goods, Whitehall
*Event Description:  *Bring in your used ski or snowboard equipment and apparel now for sale in our annual Used Equipment Sale which runs Friday, September 25 starting at 5pm, through Sunday, September 27 during our normal store hours. All equipment needs to be in workable order and within industry standards. We aid you in establishing an agreed upon selling price. We store, advertise and sell your offerings during the hours of the sale. Whatever sells, you receive 100% in store credit to buy new toys!  
*Contact Information:*  2510 MacArthur Rd. Whiehall, PA 18052 (610) 433-6051


----------



## tcharron (Sep 20, 2009)

Added


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 22, 2009)

Mount Southington - CT

This years Ski Swap will be held the weekend of October 24th and 25th. Equipment to be sold should be checked-in Wednesday, October 21st from noon to 8pm.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 22, 2009)

Added.

Thanks for all the feedback, this years list is the longest yet.  :-D


----------



## tcharron (Sep 26, 2009)

Heading to the Crotched Sale now, will let people know what it looks like in case anyone was considering heading up tommorow.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 26, 2009)

I went to Nestor's sale. Nothing interesting.


----------



## tcharron (Sep 26, 2009)

Crotched Zimmermans sale wasn't too interesting.  Really, mostly the same stuff they had at last years ski swap in Nashua.  Typical good deals on ski clothes, tho.  50$ for 150$ ski pants and jackets really isn't anything to sneeze at.  Nothing huge equipment wise tho.


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 29, 2009)

*Meathead Mania at Suburban Sports*

Discover Suburban Sports this Columbus Day Weekend
Friday October 9th 4-8
Saturday October 10th  10-5
Sunday  October 11th 12-5

http://www.suburbansport.com/wildstallions.html 

Movie Premiere and Rail Jam Saturday Oct 10th 
Wild Stallions Shown at 1PM and 3PM (on the big screen)
Ski Sundown Rail Jam 12-5 ----Rails, Boxes and loads of shaved ice!! Open to the public 
Ski Sale 9-5 Lowest Prices of the Season!

All Ski Equipment 30-75% Off


----------



## tcharron (Sep 29, 2009)

skidmarks said:


> Discover Suburban Sports this Columbus Day Weekend
> Friday October 9th 4-8
> Saturday October 10th  10-5
> Sunday  October 11th 12-5
> ...



Added.


----------



## catskills (Oct 2, 2009)

*2009 Swap and Sell Events*

*Post 2009 Swap and Sell events here*

Potter Brothers Swap and Sell started today at Kingston, NY (Exit 19 Mile Marker 91 off NY State Thruway ).  Lots of activity tonight.  folks checking in used equipment.  This year Potter Brothers has a new cash for clunkers deal, which is kind of interesting.  

*The Kingston Swap & Sell  CASH-4-CARVERS*
Details: Trade-in any old pair of skis, boots, or snowboard (in any condition, including straight skis) and take up to $50 OFF towards the purchase of ANY new Potter Brothers skis, boots or snowboard, even sale items. (excluding used, demo & consignment equipment) Save up to 60% OFF leftover Skis & Boards and then take up to $50 OFF when you trade in. It's our lowest prices of the season.

Trade must be for like equipment, adult skis for adult skis, boots for boots, etc. We'll take up to $50 OFF. Offer is valid October 1-4 ONLY at Potter Brothers Swap & Sell in Kingston. Bring your old equipment that's sitting in your basement and upgrade to the hottest new gear!

Potter Brothers Swap and Sell Schedule
Swap & Sell Dates / Locations:
October 1-4 (Kingston)  Exit 19 Mile Marker 91 off NY State Thruway 
October 16-18 (Middletown)
October 23-25 (Fishkill)
November 11-15 (Poughkeepsie)


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 3, 2009)

I just saw this in one of the local flyers:

Oct 25th 10am - 3pm

Assabet Valley Regional Technical HS Annual Ski Swap
215 Fitchburg St
Marlborough MA

Strands from Worcester and White's from Princeton will be selling gear.

Drop off anything to sell between 8:30 and 9:30am.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 3, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned the Wicks Consignment Sale which is going on this weekend?
http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=132745459247&ref=ts
Oct 3, 4th!


----------



## tcharron (Oct 3, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I just saw this in one of the local flyers:
> 
> Oct 25th 10am - 3pm
> 
> ...



Added


----------



## tcharron (Oct 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Has anyone mentioned the Wicks Consignment Sale which is going on this weekend?
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=132745459247&ref=ts
> Oct 3, 4th!



Yup, it was already on the list.  They also do another sale Nov 7th-8th.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 4, 2009)

Added a really late addition, in case anyone is in the Hampton, NH area.

Ocean Cycles, Bicycle / Ski / Snowboard Swap 
Sunday from 7 to 4 . Bring your gear to sell , no selling fees. Bicycles , snowboards , hockey skates . Located at
153 Lafayette RD
Hampton Falls NH 03844
603 926 5757 
http://nh.craigslist.org/spo/1403426364.html


----------



## tcharron (Oct 5, 2009)

I started moving the swaps which have gone by to a secondary list *after* the main list.  This makes looking at what's coming up easier instead of having all sorts of swaps which have already passed right up top.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 5, 2009)

Posted correction to Cochrans dates, and added Waitsfield VT Ski and Skate Sale.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 5, 2009)

Added Eastern Ski Club, Mt Sunapee, and Berkshires.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 5, 2009)

Added:

Brunswick Parks and Recreation Dept 42 Annual Ski Swap
Auburn Ski Association Ski Swap


----------



## tcharron (Oct 7, 2009)

I got confirmation from Building 19.



			
				Building19 said:
			
		

> Hello Thomas,
> Sorry for the delay in responding to your e-mail.  Our ski sale
> will be held in our semi-lovely Burlington store on Saturday October
> 24th.  Please check out our web site www.building19.com for further
> information.



Not a swap, but wanted to add it.  Hit or miss as far as skis, but moocho good for people with kids who need new boots, etc..


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 8, 2009)

I just got this in my email.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2009)

High Country Sports on Rt 10 in Livingston NJ is having a tent sale  until 10/13. I usually get an email from them, but didn't see it this year. 
Volkl AC50's for $499...pretty sweat deal!


----------



## hammer (Oct 22, 2009)

tcharron said:


> I got confirmation from Building 19.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a swap, but wanted to add it.  Hit or miss as far as skis, but moocho good for people with kids who need new boots, etc..



Here's the ad from the web site, sale starts at 8AM on Saturday in Burlington MA:


----------



## tcharron (Oct 22, 2009)

hammer said:


> Here's the ad from the web site, sale starts at 8AM on Saturday in Burlington MA:



Looks like a potentially better sale then last years.  One has to wonder how many ski shops went under this year.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 24, 2009)

Just went to the Mount Southington swap and could not believe the amount of old straight skis that were there, some of the stuff probably dating to the early 80's if not older. On a good note, it looks like the three pairs of skis I brought sold. Probably anything within 5 years old would of sold quick there as long as they were priced right since they didn't have much current stuff there other than what a couple ski shops brought.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just went to the Mount Southington swap and could not believe the amount of old straight skis that were there, some of the stuff probably dating to the early 80's if not older. On a good note, it looks like the three pairs of skis I brought sold. Probably anything within 5 years old would of sold quick there as long as they were priced right since they didn't have much current stuff there other than what a couple ski shops brought.



I'm surprised they let folks sell them. The WA swap won't let anything with bindings older than 10 years in.

Anyone go to Building 19 today?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 31, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm surprised they let folks sell them. The WA swap won't let anything with bindings older than 10 years in.
> 
> Anyone go to Building 19 today?



At our swaps we will not let anything with non-indemnified bindings in.  We have a complete list at the check in.  We will not let any straight skis in regardless of the binding.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 6, 2009)

Anyone hitting up the Sundown swap this weekend?


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 7, 2009)

Waitsfield Ski & Skate Sale

http://www.madrivervalley.com/vermont/events/detail.asp?evtid=45


----------



## billski (Nov 11, 2009)

There is a road banner heralding a ski swap in Acton Mass later this month.  Will try to remember to record details.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2009)

They are doing part 2 in Haverhill this weekend. At least that's what the radio add told me ...



hammer said:


> Here's the ad from the web site, sale starts at 8AM on Saturday in Burlington MA:


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2009)

B19 - gosh, 2 miles from my house and I missed it..  My wife will really be pissed if I came home with something!

they have demo equipment?  really?

Ok, help me out.  Please start naming "prestigious ski shops."  I'm sorry, I can't think of any.  As far as I know, our sport doesn't get much prestige.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2009)

billski said:


> B19 - gosh, 2 miles from my house and I missed it.



Lexington is 2 miles from Haverhill?


----------



## billski (Nov 19, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Lexington is 2 miles from Haverhill?


  thought it was Burrrrlington....


----------



## hammer (Nov 20, 2009)

tcharron said:


> Hammer, that page has been up there for like 3 years and has never changed.  Usually I'd get confirmation from Zimmerman's, but I haven't seen any info that it's going to happen this year.  Suppose I can just put it up, but one of these years, have to wonder if their not going to have it and just, not tell anyone.  :-D


Here's what I saw on Zimmerman's web site:


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2009)

hammer said:


> Here's what I saw on Zimmerman's web site:



I've noticed that the Nashua sale has degenerated into a retailer-dominated "sale".  Forget about the used stuff.   Yeah, it's still there, but....


----------



## hammer (Nov 20, 2009)

billski said:


> I've noticed that the Nashua sale has degenerated into a retailer-dominated "sale".  Forget about the used stuff.   Yeah, it's still there, but....


They've been there for a few years now...they may dominate the floor space, but when you look in the lines, most of the stuff being bought is used...

I've been pretty lucky in selling stuff there, and I have a few pairs of skis to sell this year as well.


----------



## strattonmountainschool (Sep 21, 2010)

*SMS Ski Sale*

November 26, 27 at Stratton Mountain School, VT. Best deals around!
*www.gosms.org* For more information, contact Pete Davis at (802) 856-1165 or *pdavis@gosms.org*


----------

